# 24 Minutes



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mt Vernon Trail.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Potomac River. 5/17/07.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

6:19am to 6:43am. I missed quite a few.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ride your bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

So, how many riders did you see today?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Fantastic series! I really like the interjection of the man staring at the water and the jogger after the "Ride your bike."

Great stuff.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Farmertan said:


> ...I really like the interjection of the man staring at the water and the jogger ....


He is a fisherman and if you look closely you will see him in many of the photos. 

There were lots of joggers/runners but I didn't bother taking pix of most of them (she OTOH was very cute-as were many of the women cyclists).

BTW This is one of the photos I actually went there to harvest. The bikes were just a last minute bonus.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

MB1 said:


> (she OTOH was very cute-as were many of the women cyclists).



she certainly has a cute siloutte. i'm really liking these shots.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

absolutely beautiful. and so were the pictures.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

wow. you've outdone yerself. even for you.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

MB1, Great stuff, again!!!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks! I've been looking for a new photo for the desktop on my computer. One of these should fit the bill.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MB1 said:


> So, how many riders did you see today?



Holy Crap! 

Impressive.

Outlandish.

Superior.

Nice.


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

MB1 said:


> So, how many riders did you see today?


Great photos!

As to how many riders... unfortunately it was just me and the same DUI commuters I see every morning riding their kid's bikes.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

MB1 said:


> So, how many riders did you see today?


None. Just me in the rain.

Great pics! Silhouettes always look cool. Something about the amonimity of it all...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Mt Vernon Trail.


nice series MB...what focal length lens did you use for the wide angle shots? Looks like a 20 or less...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> nice series MB...what focal length lens did you use for the wide angle shots? Looks like a 20 or less...


17mm on a full frame 5D (aka No Conversion Factor :thumbsup: ).

I do most of my off-bike shooting with really wide lenses.


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

MB1... absolutely stunning! :thumbsup:

Almost makes me want to move back there... :idea:

EDB


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice. Your motif appears well planned, not the last minute decision to start shooting passersby. With all those fine female silhouettes to choose from, why did you include those last two of the fat old guy with the moustache bars?

Oh yeah...the Navy-Merchant Marine Memorial photo is pretty fine too.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> .... why did you include those last two of the fat old guy with the moustache bars?.....


I figured he might pay me something to take them off the internet.   :lol: :yikes:


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Great stuff. But is that guy taking a leak in the Potomac River?


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Nice pics, really.

6:43? You just missed me ... by about 2 hours.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

MB, these are some of the best shots you have posted. Most excellent.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice. Long ago I used to commute by there, in the 1970s. Would sometimes sit inside the wave sculpture.


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

Fantastic shot, some of your best and definitely some of my favorites.

shog


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Glad you liked 'em.*

I wouldn't mind knowing what exactly everyone actually liked about this series.

BTW these are the other 2 photos I ended up printing of the memorial. I might end up printing the entire series of riders and the jogger to show at the market.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing what exactly everyone actually liked about this series.
> .


The unity of all the photos as cyclists (or the token cute jogger) in silhouette against a slightly changing background. From minute to minute the background would be nearly identical, but over the entire 24 minutes the change is apparent. It could have been a bunch of shots that were the same, but with each rider presenting a different silhouette and the march of time changing the background, no matter how slight, each photo was unique within a strong framework. It is impressive as a whole that is more than the sum of the individual photos.


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

I think there are several things that draw me to these photos, I the dark silhouettes without detail, the absolute frozen motion (I can see spokes), the angle of the clouds behind the riders/jogger, the sky colors. Frankly you just nailed the composition <G>

Shog


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After posting my 11 minute and 12 minute threads of cyclists on the Capital Crescent Trail I was thinking about doing the same on the Mount Vernon Trail.

Then I remembered I already had. Of course these pix are a year old; the MVT is MUCH busier now...


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ...Of course these pix are a year old; the MVT is MUCH busier now...


Get a waterproof camera and head out for some shooting this Saturday. I think the trail will be quite lightly used as Hanna comes through.

It was good to see these fine photos again.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> Get a waterproof camera and head out for some shooting this Saturday. I think the trail will be quite lightly used as Hanna comes through.
> 
> It was good to see these fine photos again.


Hmmmm.....

I have a water proof camera (that is how I got this one :thumbsup: ).

I wonder if it is windproof? :idea:


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh Wow, the Coolz!:2:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the smaller female jogger better than the enlargement. Composition is better, IMO. It might be the same pic, just cropped.


----------

